# Catching Tarantulas in Phoenix?



## Purpleorange8 (Aug 6, 2009)

Aphonopelma chalcodes - Arizona Blonde 

Well anyways, I live in Phoenix Arizona. I live right off the desert. Anyways I need tips on catching Tarantulas as I usually only catch scorpions with a blacklight that just SHOW UP!  I tried going yesterday at dusk-early night looking for a burrow and couldn't find a burrow? What time is best to go. And do I just shine around with a flashlight? Thanks


----------



## BCscorp (Aug 6, 2009)

is that legal there? is the population big enough to support your desire to wild collect? if you inspire 1,000 others to do it by this post...was it worth it?


----------



## gvfarns (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes, yes, and probably, but I don't think 1000 people are going to go collect chalcoldes because of this post.  In fact, if they did, those would be 1000 hobbyists, a number of whom would start breeding (tarantulas), others would buy more, supporting dealers and increasing the number of total tarantulas in the world.

Chalcoldes is not one of the species threatened by wild collection.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ether Imp (Aug 6, 2009)

Purpleorange8 said:


> Aphonopelma chalcodes - Arizona Blonde
> 
> Well anyways, I live in Phoenix Arizona. I live right off the desert. Anyways I need tips on catching Tarantulas as I usually only catch scorpions with a blacklight that just SHOW UP!  I tried going yesterday at dusk-early night looking for a burrow and couldn't find a burrow? What time is best to go. And do I just shine around with a flashlight? Thanks


I live in Prescott Valley and found mine crossing a road. There are plenty of fields up here, and in Phoenix, where they reside.

Basically, go out to any natural park or large empty lot between dusk and dawn with a RED light, and slowly scan the ground with your light. The males I have seen in this area tend to be out more often right before sunset.. But the times I have seen them most have also been right after a nice rain.

Mine is probably an A. Paysoni.. You may be able to get Chalcodes down there.


----------



## FuzzOctave (Aug 6, 2009)

I used to catch mine, on the west end of Tucson, by doing the water trickle method. It almost always worked. I never 'flooded' the burrow, I used just enough to get the T's attention. Yes, it's legal, and no, they're not endangered.


----------



## snappleWhiteTea (Aug 7, 2009)

FuzzOctave said:


> I used to catch mine, on the west end of Tucson, by doing the water trickle method. It almost always worked. I never 'flooded' the burrow, I used just enough to get the T's attention. Yes, it's legal, and no, they're not endangered.


ye im from tucson and ur best shot at finding one is around saguaro cactus dwelling desert, iv actually found one under a dead one. plus if u go into a saguaro forest after a rain u have a real good chance of seeing one walking around (usually male).
http://www.desertusa.com/july96/du_saguaro.html 
theres a pic of an ideal area.


----------



## lithiumflower9 (Aug 7, 2009)

When I lived in Tucson I use to go hiking in the mountains alot.  I found quite a few Tarantula's in Madera Canyon in particular.  Never saw any on Mount Lemmon though.


----------



## mistercurls (Aug 7, 2009)

Dont want to hijack the thread but i didnt want to make another for the same
thing.

Anyways. Ill be in texas later this month. Anyone know how far from houston you have to go to get to tarantula territory? And also what species are around there?


----------



## desertdweller (Aug 7, 2009)

I live in AZ also and I see MM A chalcodes all the time.  You could say I catch and release.  I only capture them to breed to my MF's.  My non-t friends catch them for me thinking they are giving me a gift.  I thank them and release them later on.

My feeling on it is this.  I only buy or keep CB T's.  Wild T's, in my experience make poor pets, especially the adults.  They are always trying to escape and it makes me sad to see them that way.  When they could have all of nature I can't bring myself to keep them in a tiny cage.  Tiny to them anyway.

I just bred a MM to my MF this week and last night on the full moon released him back into the wild.  As it happens I live next to forest service land and Mr. MM went off to find a spot for another sperm web and more MFs to conquer.


----------



## barabootom (Aug 7, 2009)

If you are going to wild collect, be responsible about it.  Don't take more than 1 or 2 from one area.  Common species can quickly become endangered if too many people wild collect.  I'd also encourage you *not* to collect in areas set aside as parks or wild areas.  Go out and have some fun looking and taking some pics, then buy some captive bred slings.


----------



## Purpleorange8 (Aug 7, 2009)

barabootom said:


> If you are going to wild collect, be responsible about it.  Don't take more than 1 or 2 from one area.  Common species can quickly become endangered if too many people wild collect.  I'd also encourage you *not* to collect in areas set aside as parks or wild areas.  Go out and have some fun looking and taking some pics, then buy some captive bred slings.


I was only going to take 1  AS scorpions are abundant and I can take tons. but I have a seller ready to sell me one if I can't find one today on my hike through my private south mountain area ;P


----------



## BCscorp (Aug 7, 2009)

Sounds like collecting 1 or 2 may be ok to do. Good luck!


----------



## Sunset (Aug 13, 2009)

what i have found in my area, San Diego, the males are walking around looking for a female. and the females are in there holes waiting for a mate or food.


----------

